# Central Minnesota retriever club fall FT additional information



## DSMITH1651 (Feb 23, 2008)

The premium for CMRC has been updated with detour and directions too the Amateur

Directions
DETOUR DIRECTIONS: North on Highway 10 to the County Road 29/Sartell exit.(this is one mile north of our normal Golden Spike Road exit)At the top of the exit take a right(east) on 29 for 1 mile to County 1/Mahew Road. Go Right (south) on County 1/Mahew road for one mile to Stop sign. Take a left (east) through Sauk Rapids High School road to stop sign. Take a left for one block, then take a right (south) at yellow sign marking the Central Minnesota Retriever club. Continue 1/4 mile south on the gravel to the grounds. 

You can Google Map 2232 Golden Spike Road, Sauk Rapids, MN 56379, However they do not have detour marked and you will be at an old fall and out of the test. 

AMATEUR LAND will be at Hanson Farm at 8176 17th Street Northeast, St Cloud, Minnesota 56304. You can Google Map or there will be signs from Clubhouse.


----------



## Dennis (Jun 23, 2006)

Did open finish anyone know.


----------



## DSMITH1651 (Feb 23, 2008)

No the open did not finish


----------



## ljshaffer (Oct 3, 2009)

any word on anything Derby Open


----------



## DSMITH1651 (Feb 23, 2008)

Derby placements
1-27 Clayton Taylor
2-14 Rick Stawski
3-1 Danny Farmer
4-26 Rick Stawski
Rj- 16 Mark Smith
Jams
2-3-8-13-15-19-20-23-24-28


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the waterblind

2,5,21,22,23,25,29,30,33,39,40,41,42,45,51,53,56,58,62,63,68,71,72,74,80,84,94,104

28 total


----------



## Cowtown (Oct 3, 2009)

Way to go Clayton Taylor, keep it rolling!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the landblind

2,4,5,7,8,11,16,17,18,21,23,25,28,34,36,43,44,45,49,52,55,57,61,64

24 Total


----------



## DSMITH1651 (Feb 23, 2008)

Open call backs
Water marks
2-5-33-40-56-62-63-72-80


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the last series-- CORRECTION

2,5,33,40,56,62,63,72,80,84

10 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the waterblind

2,4,5,7,11,16,17,18,21,23,25,36,43,45,52,55,57,61,64

19 total


----------



## Charlene Chastain (Dec 5, 2013)

Please confirm both the open and AM callbacks. I think there may be some errors?


Then again it could be me making bad notes


----------



## Charlene Chastain (Dec 5, 2013)

So very sorry! I am looking at callbacks for the wrong trial!!!!!!!!!

Dump Char but congrats Clayton!!!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the last series

4,7,11,16,17,18,25,36,43,52,55,57,64

13 total


----------



## rsfavor (Jul 9, 2007)

Congrats to Steve Yozamp on winning the Open with Pete.


----------



## swliszka (Apr 17, 2011)

Cogratulations to Pete, Steve Yozamp , and Bobbie Zylla . Your going to the 2014 National Open w/your five seconds !!!


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

Open Results:
1st Pete/ Steve Yozamp
2nd Holland / Danny Farmer
3rd Fire / Danny Farmer
4th Stevie / Ken Neil
Congratulations to all ! The Open was tough from
start to finish with only 4 dogs doing the last series.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Results

1st-#11 Colt O/H Dave Hemminger
2nd-#18 Comet O/H Dave Hemminger
3rd -#25 Chase O/H Paul Hanson
4th -#57 Vapor O/H Ken Neil
RJ-#55 Chef O/H Ed Krueger
JAMS- 64,52,17,16

Congrats to a All !!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qualifying results

1st-#6 King H/Danny Farmer O/Tom Watson
2nd-#42 Rhett H/Danny Farmer O/Anna Curry
3rd-#11 Indi H/Lynn Troy
4th-#48 Pippa H/Lynn Troy O/John Cole
RJ-#18 Judy H/Danny Framer O/Jill Finch & Jenny Mitchel
JAMS- 36,38,39

Congrats to All!!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations to Steve Yozamp, on another WIN with Seaside's Pelican Pete in a 104 dog Open, and to Holland, Fire and Stevie for completing the four competitors to finish! 

rita


----------



## Lpgar (Mar 31, 2005)

Brook says...Way to Go Daddy Holland. Congrats to all the finishers.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Frank Jones said:


> Congratulations to Steve Yozamp, on another WIN with Seaside's Pelican Pete in a 104 dog Open, and to Holland, Fire and Stevie for completing the four competitors to finish!
> 
> rita


What Mrs. Rita says!


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

Congrats to Dr Ed and Holland, good job.


----------

